# Suzuki car service centres in Dubai??



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi

I have a Suzuki Jimny coming up to 10000km and due for servicing and oil change.
ANy suggestions on where to go?
Does anyone have any idea what they should be doing at 10000 km?


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

Yoga girl said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a Suzuki Jimny coming up to 10000km and due for servicing and oil change.
> ANy suggestions on where to go?
> Does anyone have any idea what they should be doing at 10000 km?


100000 Is a major service. recomended to get service done by Agency..

please contact Al Rosthami trading.. who is the dealer for suzuki.. 

04 2955907 - Deira
3470008. -SZ Road..

cheers..


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

jessil said:


> 100000 Is a major service. recomended to get service done by Agency..
> 
> please contact Al Rosthami trading.. who is the dealer for suzuki..
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! Do you know if they both have service centres or they are only dealers?


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

Yoga girl said:


> Thanks!!! Do you know if they both have service centres or they are only dealers?


If im not wrong they have service center in SZR...


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

jessil said:


> 100000 Is a major service. recomended to get service done by Agency..
> 
> please contact Al Rosthami trading.. who is the dealer for suzuki..
> 
> ...


I think it's 10,000 KM and not 100,00 KM....


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what they should be doing at 10000 km?


The service book that should come witht the car will tell you what they should be doing at each service interval.


----------

